# New here & 1st time ivf 2ww ~



## tinker7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure whether what's happening to me is 'normal' or even what 'normal' is!! Had egg transplanted Tuesday. Now have sore boobs & tummy ache! Pessaries are soo gross. Not sure whther to go back to work or not? Had day off today & felt bored. Any advice on how long to rest? What's 'normal'?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tinker- congratulations on being PUPO, welcome to fertility friends.

I'd say at the moment nothing is normal....the pessaries can cause some side effects and aren't at all pleasant but they do a good job.

I took both 2ww's off each cycle but everyone is different and had their own personal choice, certainly couldn't have survived it though without my friends on here.

Good luck with your cycle and hope that you get a BFP x


----------



## tinker7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Wasn't sure anyone would answer. It's good to know other people are out there who understand what's happening. Think I'll probably go into work as I'll probably stress more sat at home thinking! Am just trying not to stress too much. I know that friends and family are trying to be supportive and positive but just trying not to get too optimistic.


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

good luck tinker

2ww is horrible so do whatever you feel to get you through it.


helen xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Tinker

I'm new to site aswell, so welcome, I know I couldn't of got through the last few days without FF, it really does help reading others stories, there are some good sections for ladies who are in 2ww.

Good Luck and Really hope you get your BFP    

Remember to look after yourself and your little emby.....

Keep us posted, best wishes

Gemxxx


----------



## ~Angel~ (Feb 20, 2008)

with your 2ww Tinker, I will keep everything crossed thats crossable for you







I reallllllly hope you have some wonderful news to tell us all in a couple of weeks!

Remember, you're







CONGRATS!!!!

Loads of really sticky







going out to you chick.










[fly]x x Angel x x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Good Luck Tinker!!!    

2WW is a difficult time... try to give yourself things to look forward too.  I have booked to have my hair done and my nails,  a little pampering helps.  So does seeing your friends just for that support.  But have to admit FF was brilliant during my previous 2ww's.  It's great to realise you are not alone and there are other people out there who really know what you are going through and how you really feel. I would go and join the cycle buddies board then you meet lots of others who are at the same stage as you.  

Anyway Good Luck and fingers crossed for you!!   


Nova


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Tinker.

Like Nova said it good to have some thing to look forward to. With my last ICSI I decided if it didn't work I would go on holiday! Alas it didn't but I did have a very nice holiday and came back refreshed and feeling a lot better for it. I know I cant do that again as the funds just ant there so this time (EC in a week's time) I have promised my self a girlie weekend! Chocolate, wine, DVD's and lots more wine. I know this doesn't make up for it but I really helped me.
Good luck!!!

Love and hope to all,
Sarah.


----------



## tinker7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you for all your encouraging words.  Went to work today and it helped to take my mind off things. I decided to only let a few very trusted friends at work know. Thought there'd be less pressure that way & it seems to have worked. You know what it's like - the last thing you need when your feeling emotional is for someone to ask you, "Are you feeling alright?" I know people mean well but it often leads to me bursting into tears!!  So haven't had to deal with that.

Sending positive thoughts and vibes to everyone else going through this & am keeping everything crossed - not literally obviously or else I'd fall over - but you know what I mean. x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tinker and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish u loads of luck with your 2ww.

Kate xx​


----------



## w8 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi , The pessies are horrible but they keep your womb lovely and thick. I had really bad stomach cramps and lots of wind.  .  Im starting my next cycle of IVF in the next month or so. I fell pregnant in my last cycle but unfortunately our baby had a very severe abnormality and we sadly had to have a termination at 4 months. 
I hope you get lots of support from this site, im sure you will. 

I wish you luck

Narina xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tinker7  
Sorry for the delay in replying 
Having never done a 2ww I cant begin to imagien how crazy you must feel, Whens Test day ?
Can I ask how youve come to be needing IVF ?

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, obviously the more I know about you the more links I can leave 

2WW, Ladies in Waiting - 
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Tinker, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   And good luck with the 2WW, I hope it ends with a BFP!!   

xx


----------



## tinker7 (Feb 20, 2008)

I needed IVF after TTC in a not too serious way (ie not counting days & doing temperature, etc) for 4 years. Went to docs to discuss and mentioned had heavy and painful periods. Was referred to specialist who diagnosed endometriosis. Had laporoscopy and had lots of cysts removed. But had one attached to each ovary which couldn't be removed. Was put on IVF waiting list and after a year we went back. The 1st time we were due to start the scan showed the cysts (the ones they couldn't remove from the op) and said I couldn't start as even though they weren't producing oestrogen they were too large and would compromise chances! We were gutted as nobody had mentioned anything about cysts and looking back this seemed bizarre given my medical history! Went back in Feb and we were told that even though cysts had not gone down tratement could start. 
Am now waiting for test date on Sat 1st March. Have been going for acupuncture and am armed with all advice from there: no frozen or ice cold food or drink; no spicy food; no hot baths; limited caffeine; etc, etc.  
Keeping fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------

